# How to code for Lesions in General?



## aferris86

Hello:

I am doing the virtual experience program so that I can remove my A from my CPC. In general, how does one code lesions for ICD-9-CM? The one that I am trying to find is: 

Lesion of the scalp

I looked under lesions (no luck), and I also looked under mass in which there is a code for the head 784.2 though would that work?

Also for the CPT portion, it refers to the right posterolateral but it doesn't mention to what body part. Though further in the operation notes it mentions something about the hairline. So would it be safe to assume that this is all refering to parts of the scalp?

Sorry if this seems like a basic question, but I am new to doing this.

Thanks.

aferris86


----------



## surgonc87

239.2....

Go under Neoplasm and navigate through the tables for location and nature of the lesion....a lesion is a lesion not known if its benign or malignant...so its unspecifed. Hope that helps

MS


----------



## aferris86

I tried that and I looked up the information in the neoplasm table but so far no luck.

aferris86


----------



## mitchellde

for skin lesions you go under disorder of skin.  Neoplasm unspecified is to be used after a preliminary diagnostic test has been performed and the anomoly is identified as a tumor, which is a neoplastic process that has not been specified as to its morphology.  Also never use a 238.x code until pathology states the morphology is uncertain.  A skin lesion is just a disorder of the skin until study reveals it to be something more.  so in the alpha index go to disorder and look under skin.


----------



## aferris86

Thank you!

That helped .

Hope you have a nice evening!

aferris86


----------



## preserene

Very well explained, Michellde and I greatly appreciate that


----------



## Bonyana B. Mononi

*lesions*

helpful, I also have a problem finding the right code for lesions.


----------



## mitchellde

In the more recent code book you can look under keyword lesion and under there skin this will take you to the correct code when there is no path report.


----------

